# Best Fails of the Week 2 October 2012



## Blake Bowden (Oct 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;xT4_E16g9BM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xT4_E16g9BM&feature=g-user-u[/video]​


----------

